# Glue for tricky wood + felt glue up



## buktotruth (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm in the last stages of making a box for my cuff-links and all I have left is gluing down the felt padding that the cuff-links will sit on. The box is simple enough, but it has ridges on the inside like this box here :http://www.cuff-daddy.com/leather-cuff-links-calfskin-box-brown.html. 

I tried using spray adhesive but it was so damn tacky that I couldn't get the felt to go into the grooves without making a mess and destroying the felt. Now I'm looking for a glue that will be, for lack of a better term, slippery enough while wet to allow me to set the felt in place. That is, I need to apply the glue to the felt and/or wood, but have the glue be pretty fluid until it sets. Any suggestions?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I think a white glue like Elmers, or perhaps Weldbond would give you sufficient working time.

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1409500&cp=2568443.2568451.2624942.1260564


----------



## buktotruth (Nov 15, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> I think a white glue like Elmers, or perhaps Weldbond would give you sufficient working time.
> 
> http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1409500&cp=2568443.2568451.2624942.1260564


Will that adhere to the felt as well as the wood? 

I'd really like to apply the finish and THEN apply the felt b/c getting finish off felt if I screw up is just not going to happen. Elmers won't stick to a finished surface, right?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

buktotruth said:


> Will that adhere to the felt as well as the wood?
> 
> I'd really like to apply the finish and THEN apply the felt b/c getting finish off felt if I screw up is just not going to happen. Elmers won't stick to a finished surface, right?


I would expect either to adhere to the felt. It should not be a problem to finish first.

I have more experience with the Weldbond. Long working time, water cleanup, dries clear.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could use Elmers white and brush down a thin coat on the inside of the box. If you get too much glue, it will saturate the felt, turn it stiff, and could discolor it. Just press the felt lightly into the glue.

Or, you could use contact cement, and apply a thin layer on the substrate, and press the felt while the glue is still wet/sticky. It works better than Elmers when you have sharp curves.








 







.


----------



## buktotruth (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. All great ideas. I will let you know how it turns out!


----------



## raskgle (Dec 10, 2007)

*jewelry box*

I made a jewelry box my way, was to use contact glue. let the glue get tackye on the part then lay part on felt, I did the part then put them together, with a pin nailer. you have to have part ready, then roll part on felt. I devided a shelf into five parts. hope this helps carl.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sobo fabric glue. It's similar to white Elmer's, thick enough so it doesn't bleed through, good open time, available at craft and fabric stores.


----------

